

Here's Everything Tim Armstrong Is Doing Wrong [SLIDE DECK] - moubarak
http://www.businessinsider.com/huge-aol-shareholder-heres-everything-tim-armstrong-is-doing-wrong-slide-deck-2012-5#the-display-business-is-down-in-the-dumps-says-starboard-5

======
TheNonGeeky
If Patch was acquired in summer '09, did it have to take them two whole years
(give or take) to discover it wouldn't generate them cash? Check this
[http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/09/01/tim-armstrongs-aol-
dr...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/09/01/tim-armstrongs-aol-dream-may-be-
ending/) as well.

